# Private Nutzung von Webseiten aus Firmennetzwerken



## advisor (6 Februar 2006)

Da das Thema immer wieder mal aktuell ist,  möchte ich es mal zur Diskussion stellen:

Es gibt bekannte Webseiten, in deren AGBs ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen wird, daß die Dienste nicht zu kommerziellen Zwecken verwendet werden dürfen. 
h**p://agb.web.de/WEB.DE/AGB/20051128/?si=oTPI.1f5Zlv.491lZy.1y**#6
h**p://www.de.map24.com/source/products/v2.0.0/cnt_products_main.php?agb=1&map24_sid=2aeffbdac1cbed2946dfe7999    3fae6fc_MTAuMzkuOS4yNQ==&clear=1
Problematisch in dieser Hinsicht ist auch Google Earth.

Naturgemäß gibt es nun Nutzer, die diese Dienste aus Firmennetzwerken heraus für private Zwecke ansurfen und nutzen. Daher stellt sich für viele Rechtsabteilungen die Frage, ob Zugriffe auf solche Dienste aus Firmennetzwerken heraus generell als kommerzielle Nutzung eingestuft werden können. Man kann sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, daß eine Privatnutzung vom Arbeitsplatz aus nicht möglich ist, da der Arbeitgeber immer kommerzielle Interessen verfolgt. 

Leider stellen sich einige Dienstanbieter auf diesen Standpunkt. Und leider werden Firmen deswegen auch abgemahnt und Schadenersatzforderungen gestellt . Ob Web.de und Map24 so verfahren oder nicht, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Heiko (6 Februar 2006)

Es gibt doch genügend Arbeitgeber, die ihren Mitarbeitern in ihren Pausen das private Surfen erlauben. Das ist zwar unklug, aber nicht unüblich.
Mal angenommen, der Mitarbeiter sucht die Router für seinen nächsten Wochenendausflug per map24.de (beispielsweise), was soll daran kommerziell sein?

Soweit ich weiß gilt immer noch "wer fordert, muß beweisen".


----------



## rolf76 (6 Februar 2006)

advisor schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, daß eine Privatnutzung vom Arbeitsplatz aus nicht möglich ist, *da der Arbeitgeber immer kommerzielle Interessen verfolgt.*
> 
> Leider stellen sich einige Dienstanbieter auf diesen Standpunkt. Und leider werden Firmen deswegen auch abgemahnt und Schadenersatzforderungen gestellt .


Dass die von betrieblichen PC erfolgende Internetnutzung immer im kommerziellen Interesse des Arbeitgebers erfolge, halte ich für völlig lebensfremd. 

Die sollten sich mal anschauen, wieviele Arbeitgeber ihre Mitarbeiter abmahnen, weil diese überhaupt oder in nicht erlaubtem Umfang den betrieblichen Internetzugang privat nutzen.


----------



## advisor (6 Februar 2006)

Fakt ist, daß es bei uns derzeit Ärger mit einem großen Anbieter gibt. Er stellt sich auf den Standpunkt, daß die Inanspruchnahme seiner Dienste durch unsere Nutzer ihn in seinen Urheberrechten verletzen. Und zwar selbst dann, wenn die Nutzung tatsächlich nicht geschäftlich erfolgt. Die Anwälte gehen davon aus, daß der Anbieter derzeit viele Abmahnungen ausspricht und sich die unausgegorene Rechtslage zu Nutze macht. Jedenfalls wurde bei uns auf Anraten der Anwälte der Zugang zu dem fraglichen Diensten gesperrt.


----------



## rolf76 (6 Februar 2006)

Wenn diese Vorgehensweise Erfolg haben sollte, wären Arbeitgeber gezwungen, ihren Mitarbeitern vorsichtshalber *jegliche *private Internetnutzung zu verbieten.

Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es beides, sowohl die private Nutzung über Betriebsinternetzugänge und leider auch die gewerbliche Nutzung von Diensten, die ausdrücklich nur für Privatleute kostenlos sein sollen (kostenlose Postfächer, Webhosting, Freeware etc.).

Je nach Art des Dienstes kann sich dabei im Einzelfall durchaus eine gewerbliche Nutzung aufdrängen (Firmenname als Email-Adresse), aber keinesfalls als unwiderlegbare Regel.


----------



## Devilfrank (7 Februar 2006)

Was machen dann die Firmen, die das Internet zur Recherche zwingend nutzen? Wie soll da unterschieden werden, ob es sich um private oder berufliche Nutzung handelt?


----------



## rolf76 (7 Februar 2006)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Was machen dann die Firmen, die das Internet zur Recherche zwingend nutzen? Wie soll da unterschieden werden, ob es sich um private oder berufliche Nutzung handelt?


Das klingt nach rein beruflicher Nutzung? Es geht ja auch nicht um die private Nutzung des Internets als solche, sondern um Dienste, die ausdrücklich nur Privatpersonen offen stehen sollen. Wenn ich mein Antivirenprogramm nur Privatleuten kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen möchte und sehe, dass viele Betriebs-IPs die Updates herunterladen, würde ich auch nach Möglichkeiten suchen, das zu unterbinden. Aber meine Ansicht ist grundsätzlich, dass auch in diesem Fall noch nicht automatisch feststeht, dass es sich um eine betriebliche Nutzung handelt, sondern nur ein starkes Indiz dafür besteht. 

Die Nutzung über eine Betriebs-IP ist nur ein Indiz für eine betriebliche Nutzung. Bei einem täglichen Update von Antiviren-Informationen sehe ich ein starkes Indiz für eine betriebliche Nutzung, bei einer zweimal am Tag erfolgenden Einwahl in ein Freemail-Konto sehe ich ein äußerst schwaches Indiz für eine betriebliche Nutzung.

Ich meinte nur, dass Firmen, die ganz sicher gehen wollen, sich durch ein generelles Verbot privater Internetnutzung im Betrieb absichern könnten.


----------

